# The Journal of Spudinski: A Baby/Juvenile Betta



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Betta people!

Yesterday I was at a reptile expo and happened to come across a betta breeder's stand. I saw this adorable little baby/juvie and knew he was mine. The breeder told me he was male, so I named him Spudinski. (Spud for short)

He seems quite healthy, probably the healthiest Betta I have adopted. He's about 1 1/4 inches long. Here he is!










This journal is about his progress in growing. I know he's going to be super handsome when he grows up!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

subscribed because he's adorable


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Haha thanks!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

So, I tried feeding Spud his first pellet. (I crushed it up.) He tried to chew it but couldn't manage to keep it down and ended up spitting it out. :/

I hope he gets the hang of it in the next few days!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You might want to try Hikari micro pellets. They're really tiny.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> You might want to try Hikari micro pellets. They're really tiny.


Thanks. I have some of those from when I used to own pygmy corydoras.


----------

